# Well, okay....if you say so....here is my very shy boars....note the sarcasm!



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Manuel (landscaper & soon to be sire) 







Hail Mary (mother, cool, calm, mature and sweet!....but leave her babies alone unless your me) 







Manuel & Mary (lol real story here, Mary was giving him a warning...he just wanted to see his brother whom is on the other side of her) 

























Unnamed (already picture happy) born 26Mar14







Clem (Sire about to retire...I think lol) sweetest ol' boy ever! Hugs and co noodles me every time I entered his Lil Kingdom! 
Enjoy
~Moe

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice looking goats


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Ty! I'm totally in luv! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Wait till I start posted about my horse!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Clem looks like a happy fellow! Love the beard!


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Right Chad??!! Me too, he is a very happy fellow! Perfect way to phrase it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

He should ride Harley's lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

I like the picture of Clem, he's a handsome smiling dude!


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah Karen! He is. He is so much fun. Got a picture of him playing with me while up in mid air! Its on the laptop. I will upload it sometime. You can see his smile! He is a hoot!


~Moe


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

This pic needs the song I'm Sexy And I Know It theme song. LOL


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

absolutely love the pics especially the kid half standing in front of the fire! precious! What a life!


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

SlapHappy said:


> This pic needs the song I'm Sexy And I Know It theme song. LOL


Totally AGREE!!!! He acts like this everyday!

~Moe


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Ty Selah. That was so sweet! 


~Moe


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

More pics on Alvin's birth announcement 'Spring Surprise' but here's a couple for this thread. 5 days old today, exploring, jumping, got up on hay bale all on his own, soaking up the son & just melting my heart all day. Spoiled him & my sweet Mary his mamma! She got spa treatment today! 

























Trying to pose like Daddy! Lol

~Moe


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe I love this one!!


----------

